# MySQL DB extern verwenden - 1und1 Virtual Server



## sniffler (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Virtual Server von 1und1 im Zusammenhang mit den MySQL DBs, die ich da so erstellt hab.

Ich bin leider noch ein PHP und MySQL Neuling und möchte deswegen Dreamweaver CS3 für mein Gästebuch verwenden. Dabei muss ich eine MySQL Serveradresse angeben und die finde ich leider nirgends.

Freue mich über eure Unterstützung

Gruß Chico


----------



## merzi86 (14. Oktober 2007)

Probiere es mal mit der Server IP von den Server.


----------



## KartoffelKiffer (15. Oktober 2007)

Kommandozeile öffnen:

ping deineadresse.de


----------



## sniffler (15. Oktober 2007)

super, danke, funktioniert.
Musste nur noch auf meinem VServer das skip_network auskommentieren, jetzt funktionierts wunderbar.

Achja 1und1 hat da eine Super Anleitung:

http://hilfe-center.1und1.de/server/root_server/daemons/7.html

Gruß Chico


----------

